

'MySQL server has gone away' Part 2: session timeout - treskot
http://www.webyog.com/blog/2009/09/02/%E2%80%9Cmysql-server-has-gone-away%E2%80%9D-part-2-session-timeout/

======
praptak
MySQL server has gone away, part 3: net_write_timeout. I wish there was a
comprehensive checklist of possible reasons of this 'gone away' error.

An informative entry in MySQL log ("session dropped because of
_interactive_timeout_ ") would also be nice, but let's not get over ourselves.

~~~
mahmud
Why on earth does a single error message correspond with multiple, completely
unrelated conditions? Why can't there be a one to one mapping between error
message and error condition?

I am so frustrated with "mysql server has gone away" I am very close to
switching to Postgres. We might be forced to put aside 2 weeks learning a new
database just because of some avoidable stupidity on the part of mysql.

 _sigh_

~~~
praptak
_"Why on earth does a single error message correspond with multiple,
completely unrelated conditions?"_

This aspect I am OK with. It is a client side error, raised when there is no
connection to server. It is impossible to provide more details in the error
message.

The problem is that you cannot get any more info from the server logs, even
with the most detailed debug settings.

